# Alpine Quest Sports Swap This Friday-Sunday



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Quite a few boats got dropped off for the swap today. We will post a current list mid-day on Fri.
Great deals on new kayaks, SUP's, duckies, climbing & camping gear. All accessories on sale Fri- Sun only.
Stop by on your way to Gore, Shoshone or the Glenwood wave!


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*some boats*

Here is a list of what we have for sale as of 10am. I'll try to post more after we get the lunch-time & after work drop-offs.

WS EZG60
LL Remix 47
LL CR250
LL CR80
Jackson Sidekick
Dagger Agent 6.0
LL Vision 44
Jackson Star
Jackson Hero
WS EZ
Dagger Juice 6.9
Dagger G-Force 6.3
Pyranha Inazone 212
Pyranha Inazone 220
Dagger Infrared
Jackson SuperHero
Prijon T-Canyon
Tomcat I Duckie
Cobra Tandem Kayak
Jack's Plastic Welding Culebra
Jackson Fun
Dagger Agent 6.2
New Dagger Agent 6.0
New Dagger Rx 6.7


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

AQS said:


> Don't waste your time with the low water Arkansas season, when the Colorado River is prime.


Waste your time???? You think someone kayaking is wasting their time...and you want them to buy a boat???? The real kicker is that the Colorado isn't even in Edwards. The river out your back door is called the Eagle.


----------



## LeftOfCenter (Aug 16, 2009)

*Swaps*



caseybailey said:


> Waste your time???? You think someone kayaking is wasting their time...and you want them to buy a boat???? The real kicker is that the Colorado isn't even in Edwards. The river out your back door is called the Eagle.


Whew! Thank goodness you at least had a map of the state sitting in front of you when you wrote that. Yes, very good, the Eagle runs past Edwards. Now check just a little closer and you might be able to spot the Alpine Quest store that lives in Glenwood Springs- next to the CO river. 

And a gear swap isn't so bad! Great secondhand gear at reasonable prices supporting the local and all that good stuff. You could even use it to turn around whatever floatables are languishing in your own garage/storage unit/shed/truckbed at the moment. So why so bitter, Bailey? Having trouble wedging between the rubber on the weekends down in Browns?


----------

